# The damn visas confuse me.



## Ringo the Wolf (Dec 18, 2022)

So finally, FINALLY the trip to Finland starts today like right now, I'm FINally getting the F outta Poland. And why am I making this thread? Well, there's one question that just constantly gets to me: will they let me leave? I mean, simply, will I pass the border control? Will that expired (on Dec 9th) visa stamp in my Ukrainian passport ruin my trip? I know I should have done research and all, but I did some together with someone, and it seems like I should be fine, but still... Will the Poles let me trough? Like I'm worried specifially about the Polish border control and only that. I will be thankful for your answers, even if it's going to be an upsetting one. I just want to get over this anxiety, can't help it.

And I hope you don't mind the way I wrote this thread, might be silly, but it's a serious question.

Also, I made a poll to vote, but I still appreciate the answers on a thread.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2022)

It took me around 4 months to do all the paperwork and attend the interviews required to get a visa for the US for my current job, so I know how frustrating the bureaucracy can be.

Expired visa stamps do not necessarily prohibit entry to or continued residence in countries if you have an active visa waiver or other documentation that justifies your presence- but this is very specific to individual situations and I cannot advise you in any detail.
(usually for entry one is always required- the situations in which having an expired one wouldn't matter would include 'I also have a new one in my other passport'.)

You should check whether you require an e-Visa or visa-waiver, as a Ukrainian national, for travel within the EU. *You can check your country's consular website for this information. You should also check the polish equivalent, because they might have statements relevant to Ukraine, given the war situation. *


----------

